# Pelosi = Idiot and losing it...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

This woman is so full of it...


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I guess she wasn't briefed not to pick fights with the CIA.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

kev74 said:


> I guess she wasn't briefed not to pick fights with the CIA.


It's amazing to me that Nancy Pelosi and Barack Obama are doing an extremely fine job... Hell, outstanding job... of pissing people off (Current Military, Veterans, FBI and CIA) who are trained to kill and do it daily.

The head of the CIA (appointed by Obama) released this statememnt today...



> *Panetta to CIA employees: We told Pelosi the truth*
> 
> CIA Director Leon Panetta just sent a stern message to his employees defending the agency against Speaker Nancy Pelosi's criticisms.
> His message: We didn't mislead Congress; stay focused on your job.
> ...


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*"Intelligence Committee" ? talk about an oxymoron!*

there were 2 decent opinions published in today's Wall Street Journal.... one by the editors and one by Karl Rove...
I am not a particular fan of Karl, but I do enjoy when he gets a chance to beat on someone like Nancy

Some quotes from Karl:


> When questions were raised last month about these statements, Mrs. Pelosi insisted at a news conference that "We were not -- I repeat -- were not told that waterboarding or any of these other enhanced interrogation methods were used." Mrs. Pelosi also claimed that the CIA "did not tell us they were using that, flat out. And any, any contention to the contrary is simply not true." She had earlier said on TV, "I can say flat-out, they never told us that these enhanced interrogations were being used."
> 
> The Obama administration's CIA director, Leon Panetta, and Mr. Goss have both disputed Mrs. Pelosi's account.





> Mr. Goss says he and Mrs. Pelosi were told at the 2002 briefing about the use of the EITs and "on a bipartisan basis, we asked if the CIA needed more support from Congress to carry out its mission." He is backed by CIA sources who say Mr. Goss and Mrs. Pelosi "questioned whether we were doing enough" to extract information





> It is clear that after the 9/11 attacks Mrs. Pelosi was briefed on enhanced interrogation techniques and the valuable information they produced. She not only agreed with what was being done, she apparently pressed the CIA to do more.
> 
> But when political winds shifted, Mrs. Pelosi seems to have decided to use enhanced interrogation as an issue to attack Republicans. It is disgraceful that Democrats who discovered their outrage years after the fact are now braying for disbarment of the government lawyers who justified EITs and the prosecution of Bush administration officials who authorized them. Mrs. Pelosi is hip-deep in dangerous waters, and they are rapidly rising


Better yet, are comments from the editors:


> Amid her rope-a-dope session with a suddenly pugnacious press corps, Speaker Pelosi said one other thing that deserves attention by people still hoping to save Washington from itself. She suggested that we "must review" the National Security Act of 1947 with an eye toward giving "larger numbers of Congress" access to classified briefings. This in the interest of "proper oversight."
> 
> Is she serious? The mess that now engulfs her and other Democrats can be solved by giving more Congressfolk access to the nation's most sensitive secrets? Only a Member of Congress could conclude that you can enhance political accountability by making it more diffuse





> This Administration uses the word "responsibility" a lot, and it would improve the charged political atmosphere of Washington considerably if senior officials there took the idea more seriously. Speaker Pelosi and other senior Members of Congress were brought into the complex loop of the post-September 11 world with a long series of CIA briefings, as the law requires. Now, when disclosure of the details of those briefings undermines the Democrats' political game, Mrs. Pelosi tries to dump responsibility back onto the CIA. Yesterday she even said the agency "gave me inaccurate and incomplete information." So CIA officials now led by Obama appointee Leon Panetta are lying.


So, lets think about this a moment, suspend whatever you think about the "enhanced interrogation techniques", is it right, wrong or something else...

do we really believe that a member of the "Intelligence Committee" (talk about an oxymoron!) was NOT aware of the tactics?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

This just in from Pelosi:


> I did not have sex with that terrorist, Mr. Bin Laden...


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Arrrgh! now, I'll have nightmares!*



James NM said:


> This just in from Pelosi:


:vom:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Oooooo! I'm lovin every minute of this
*"BURN BABY BURN!"*:smt098


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Oooooo! I'm lovin every minute of this
> *"BURN BABY BURN!"*:smt098


oh she's done... The CIA will rip her a new one... This is going to get ugly.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

js said:


> oh she's done... The CIA will rip her a new one... This is going to get ugly.


Yep. I can't wait to see it....:watching:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Kinda reminds me of the scene in the Wizard of Ozz when Dorithy throws water on the wicked witch.:smt023


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Kinda reminds me of the scene in the Wizard of Ozz when Dorithy throws water on the wicked witch.:smt023


hahahahahaha:smt082


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hopefuly she will be sent home to SanFrancisco in time for the slide into the Pacific.

Is there any possibility of a "Reasonable Democrat" taking her place.

As bad as they are I have been fearful something would happen to Obama or Biden like disqualification as a non citizen and heart attack placing the Witch of the West in the White House. Once she is out perhaps the SCOTUS will boot the Muslim and Biden will be the main problem. Then just a little debilitating heart attack and.....

I know it is just a dream damn it.

:smt076


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't even think San Fran*crisco* wants her anymore. Wont be much left when the bus gets done rolling over that wrinkled carcass.:smt082

Every week it's something else. It all piles up and it stinks more and more. I really can't wait to hear how Bush pulled off this one(as per the liberal no matter what Bush did it mentality). For a dumba$$ he does get a lot done. Even from his political grave.:smt083


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> ...
> 
> Every week it's something else. It all piles up and it stinks more and more.
> 
> ...


I believe the operative phrase is "shovel-ready." :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

This discussion has been so refreshing! I feel empowered! Were'd you say the next TEA party was at? :smt033


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's some old Cspan footage of interest:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*Stimpy...you eeeeediot!*

Pelosi

Biden

Obama

Birds of a Feather.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

And to think..Right now..An Obamaphile is saying "Bush had the CIA hypnotize her so she's go along" Itt's W's" fault!!:smt082:smt082


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

*boycott*

Boycott Starkist Tuna. Her hubby owns it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

FatRotty said:


> Boycott Starkist Tuna. Her hubby owns it.


HAHAHAHAHHAAAAA!!!! You'd think he's be tired of that smell...Be like taking his work home.:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAAAAA!!!! You'd think he's be tired of that smell...Be like taking his work home.:anim_lol::anim_lol:


HAHAHAHA! Oh man, I think I wet my pants:mrgreen::smt082:smt023


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

:anim_lol: @ DJ's post....


----------

